# Canon DC220 is offline



## ak_harleycouple (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a canon DC220 mini DVD and I want to edit my movies so I bought Adobe Premiere Pro CS3. 
When I plug in the camera and start up Premiere Pro the program says my camera is offline. I can see the files if I browse to them and the camera shows up as a drive but I can’t capture the mini DVD movie. 
The camers is also showing offline with XP movie maker
Any suggestions? 
I am running Microsoft XP on HP Pavilion 2GB RAM and plenty of hard drive headroom.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave: We're glad you found us.

Its probably just a driver issue. Did the Canon come with a software install disk? If not HERE'S a link to download the drivers. Good luck.


----------



## ak_harleycouple (Jul 10, 2008)

Drivers are the first thing I tired but Canon is saying they don't have drivers for the DC220 for XP. I posted to an Adobe forum thinking it might be a Premier Pro issue and was told to dump the DC220 and go back to DV format (not an option for me) I called Canon support and was told to get an open source DVD ripper (they suggested handbreak) This is becoming very difficult. I just want to edit my movies and be able to view them on my computer. It is frustrating to buy a camera the touts that it is easy to use and run into all of these problems.


----------

